# Backhoe blower vs truck



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm a homeowner but have a fair amount of plowing to do. One driveway about 250' long that's blacktopped with a parking pad at the top near the garage. One driveway also about 250' long that's packed gravel with a parking area at the top. A large barn parking lot that's packed gravel and a short (50 - 60') wide driveway of packed gravel all on the same large 100 parcel. 

We have a 1999 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 7.5' plow on it that my dad always used and we use since he passed away. Has the "plow extras" so no issues there and it works great. We also have a commercial Kubota L48 backhoe with a front loader and rear bucket and a Polaris Quad, Sportsman X2 500cc with the dump body on the back. 

I've always wondered about a plow or blower on the quad but then think, eh, why be out in the cold when the truck works fine and is nice and toasty. Have however been tossing around a blower for the backhoe. I believe they make them for the front and also for the back to run off the PTO. Constantly going backwards seems odd to me. Either way, what are your thoughts? We have a lot of wind driving (paved driveway we put up snow fence well back so a drift builds in the field vs on the driveway) but I figure if we had a blower, I could blow snow into the next field and not worry about windrows coming in on me like last year in our 36" storm in March. I push well back at the start of the season but with that thing, I couldn't stack it enough or back far enough anymore with the truck so just came up with the loader and got it well back.

Can you float the blowers for gravel? I don't have "skis" on the plow because well, dad didn't use them and made me learn to plow without them. 

The backhoe has the "cab" with the framed doors and poly plastic windows (front is glass) and a heater so I can get it toasty in there.

Just wanted to see what some of the pros think?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Thats not alot of plowing. If your looking to save some time why not build some wings for your streight blade? 
If the truck is working fine i wouldnt go try and re invent the wheel here.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wings would prevent the windrowing I do right? I think maybe I've just been think about it because quads and backhoes are cool and trucks are just run of the mill LOL!


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

They wouldnt prevent it just make it come off the plow a littlw slower.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok thanks. We're also in the process of upgrading the boat and the 1500 won't be able to be used for towing it so we're debating a new'ish 1500 that can tow the boat and keep the old truck for plowing, etc or a 2500 that'll just do it all but I don't know if I want a plow on a newish truck even tho we're not doing it commercially


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

If you're considering buying a new(er) truck, get a 3/4 ton and put a plow on that. A 3/4 ton is better suited for towing and plowing even if it's just from time to time. I have both and the 3/4 ton tows and plows better hands down.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I think your L48 is a newer version of my Mid 1990s L35.

4 post ROPS, rather than folding hoop, correct?

These were Kubotas mini-construction backhoes.

The loader is not designed to come off, ever. It is integrated into the frame to make it much heavier duty than a typical farm tractor loader. Thus a front blower is not feasible, unless you have a skid steer loader attachment and run a hydraulic pump off the PTO.

The backhoe is easy to get on or off, and use the 3-point. If you want to blow snow going forward, you would have to use an inverted.

I like blowers a lot for their scrape and lack of windrow, but they are not the fastest. 

If you want to get a blower for the 3-point, windrow to the edge, and then just make one pass to blow the windrow or banks into the weeds after you plow.

I'd stick with the truck you have, as it has worked. Why drop the value of your new truck by plowing with it? Based on other threads (as I don't have a truck or plow), wings would be a good idea.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

My brother used to swear by his Kubota 7400 series tractor with 48” snow blower on the three point hitch. He could do his driveway about 150’ in length max in about 20 minutes even with 20inches of snow on it. So, if you don’t mind going backwards a 3pt hitch blower is effective.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm Thinking you got plenty of equipment for the little plowing you have to do. If your looking for a new toy buy something else. Your warm in the truck and hoe. So be it.Thumbs Up


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I think your L48 is a newer version of my Mid 1990s L35.
> 
> 4 post ROPS, rather than folding hoop, correct?
> 
> ...


Yep 4 post ROPS. Guess I thought the loader could come off (I think it's a BT1100) because it has a separate manual but maybe it CAN it just shouldn't. Not sure how thrilled I'd be going backwards all the time but I also wonder if something could be mounted TO the loader. Net net, I'll probably just stick with a truck tho I may look into a small plow for the quad because it's just fun to drive.

In the debate about plowing with new truck vs old, I am starting to have a storage issue and not sure I have the space to keep 2 trucks with all the other vehicles and toys.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Can I ask a question about the wings? With the plow on, the truck just makes it through the garage door (parents built the garage deep enough to accommodate the plow and hitch but it's a standard size single garage door). Are the wings easy to just put on and off? It's a Fisher plow with the Minute Mount 1 system


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

watson524 said:


> Yep 4 post ROPS. Guess I thought the loader could come off (I think it's a BT1100) because it has a separate manual but maybe it CAN it just shouldn't. Not sure how thrilled I'd be going backwards all the time but I also wonder if something could be mounted TO the loader. Net net, I'll probably just stick with a truck tho I may look into a small plow for the quad because it's just fun to drive.
> 
> In the debate about plowing with new truck vs old, I am starting to have a storage issue and not sure I have the space to keep 2 trucks with all the other vehicles and toys.


If you got the room you and being you own a hoe you could always dig some topsoil up and dig down about 8'' and put more parking in. Use a piece of marafi paper under the stone. Depending how big you want to go you will only spend $500. to $800. or less on stone. If you put a 1/2'' of altz similar to stone dust on top of your 2'' crush & run it will lock your stone in and should be able to plow with not picking up much.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

watson524 said:


> Can I ask a question about the wings? With the plow on, the truck just makes it through the garage door (parents built the garage deep enough to accommodate the plow and hitch but it's a standard size single garage door). Are the wings easy to just put on and off? It's a Fisher plow with the Minute Mount 1 system


Bro, Wings are cool, You don't have enough plowing to justify the investment IMO, For that matter a blower either. You got the hoe start stacking that's how it works. Good Luck


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got 100 acres so room isn't exactly a problem It's a building issue. I just don't like leaving stuff outside and our 40x60 barn is kind of filled up


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

FredG said:


> Bro, Wings are cool, You don't have enough plowing to justify the investment IMO, For that matter a blower either. You got the hoe start stacking that's how it works. Good Luck


Yeah and that's exactly what my husband says, just use what we have! Figure it's really only been one time / winter in recent years I've had to get the backhoe out to stack. I work from home so plowing in stages isn't an issue. I typically do 6" at a time depending on moisture in the snow just because I don't want to beat up the truck and I have the time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

watson524 said:


> I've got 100 acres so room isn't exactly a problem It's a building issue. I just don't like leaving stuff outside and our 40x60 barn is kind of filled up


Maybe put up some cold storage off your barn.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

watson524 said:


> Yeah and that's exactly what my husband says, just use what we have! Figure it's really only been one time / winter in recent years I've had to get the backhoe out to stack. I work from home so plowing in stages isn't an issue. I typically do 6" at a time depending on moisture in the snow just because I don't want to beat up the truck and I have the time.


Your Husbands thinking is in the right direction, Sorry about the Bro. thing, Sister lol.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

FredG said:


> Your Husbands thinking is in the right direction, Sorry about the Bro. thing, Sister lol.


No worries at all, it happens all the time on forums like this. I grew up running equipment with dad and hated playing with dolls so.....


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

watson524 said:


> No worries at all, it happens all the time on forums like this. I grew up running equipment with dad and hated playing with dolls so.....


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

The l-48 according to the information about it has skid-steer style quick detach bucket... so if you could a snowblower with its own power and it fits your quick detach system then yes you could have a snowblower on your kubota. This system would be expensive. Perhaps this link will help
http://www.snowvac.com/snowvac_01.php

Ma


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

NYH1 said:


>


LOL!! Good one!


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

ConnorExum said:


> The l-48 according to the information about it has skid-steer style quick detach bucket... so if you could a snowblower with its own power and it fits your quick detach system then yes you could have a snowblower on your kubota. This system would be expensive. Perhaps this link will help
> http://www.snowvac.com/snowvac_01.php
> 
> Ma


wait wait wait, you can put a snow blower on a truck???? I could be nice and toasty warm with my music going and just blow snow all over??? When I win the lottery!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

watson524 said:


> wait wait wait, you can put a snow blower on a truck???? I could be nice and toasty warm with my music going and just blow snow all over??? When I win the lottery!


Yes, you can. You can even get something like this:
https://www.truckpaper.com/listings/trucks/for-sale/21686029/1987-oshkosh-p2523

Which oddly enough is I am guessing not much more than the SnowVac but with the Oshkosh you sleep in for the storm and go out when you are ready.

But seriously,you check equipment sites and they might have a snowblower with power pack that will fit your kubota.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Interestingly, the SnowVac is only made about an hour from me. That Oshkosh is a beast. I'd just call the state and tell them, thanks but no thanks, I'll take care of our road lol! I think for now the only way I'd actually get something for the backhoe is if we ended up getting rid of the 99 Ram (like it died or something) and I didn't want to plow with the new truck. Tho for what little I do, I wouldn't feel badly about plowing with a 3/4 ton. For our boat towing, we need to town about 8,500 and there are 1/2 tons that I hear will do it but I'm not convinced. We'll see when we really start that search.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

watson524 said:


> Interestingly, the SnowVac is only made about an hour from me. That Oshkosh is a beast. I'd just call the state and tell them, thanks but no thanks, I'll take care of our road lol! I think for now the only way I'd actually get something for the backhoe is if we ended up getting rid of the 99 Ram (like it died or something) and I didn't want to plow with the new truck. Tho for what little I do, I wouldn't feel badly about plowing with a 3/4 ton. For our boat towing, we need to town about 8,500 and there are 1/2 tons that I hear will do it but I'm not convinced. We'll see when we really start that search.


8,500lbs put you right about 3/4 ton range with single tires. I would go with 3/4 ton truck myself (honestly, I would go bigger) for a safety margin. But, as for plowing the 3/4 ton would give you the option to use bigger plows. That would make your plowing more efficient in a bigger storm. However, it all costs more money.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Given I never plan to do commercial work and if anything will have less driveways to do in the coming years (the 100 acres is our house plus my mom's house and she's not doing well health-wise and I have no plans to keep two houses, heck, we may really downsize and move to a lake) I figure the size of the Fisher we have now is good but we're definitely looking for a good, lightly used 3/4 as a first step. Not only do I want to pull the boat, but I'd like to stop it too


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

watson524 said:


> Given I never plan to do commercial work and if anything will have less driveways to do in the coming years (the 100 acres is our house plus my mom's house and she's not doing well health-wise and I have no plans to keep two houses, heck, we may really downsize and move to a lake) I figure the size of the Fisher we have now is good but we're definitely looking for a good, lightly used 3/4 as a first step. Not only do I want to pull the boat, but I'd like to stop it too


The stopping part is up to the trailer brakes to help out.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Totally true, but I'd like a little more bulk in front of it to help the surge brakes out. Thought about going E over H on the trailer but it seems like an unnecessary expense for the amount of trailering we do.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

watson524 said:


> Totally true, but I'd like a little more bulk in front of it to help the surge brakes out. Thought about going E over H on the trailer but it seems like an unnecessary expense for the amount of trailering we do.


We use air brakes on all of our stuff. But, we use Class 6 and Class 8 Trucks usually. You don't have standard electric brakes on the trailer?


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope, boat trailers in this size are more often than not, surge. At least where I am.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

watson524 said:


> Nope, boat trailers in this size are more often than not, surge. At least where I am.


I don't boat... so, that surprises me. Well, maybe you just want electric brakes with a brake controller?


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

That's an option too tho it'd require a brake upgrade on the trailer which I understand can be done fairly easily (i.e. I'm handy enough to do it myself). So whatever truck we get, I'll want the controller in it even if we don't use it right away


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

watson524 said:


> That's an option too tho it'd require a brake upgrade on the trailer which I understand can be done fairly easily (i.e. I'm handy enough to do it myself). So whatever truck we get, I'll want the controller in it even if we don't use it right away


I bet it is a cheaper alternative to electric over hydraulic conversion.


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

watson524 said:


> For our boat towing, we need to town about 8,500 and there are 1/2 tons that I hear will do it but I'm not convinced. We'll see when we really start that search.


You do NOT want to tow 8500lbs with a half ton. Go 3/4. (I tow two boat that are 3500lbs and 9000lbs. Alot.)

Also its normal to have surge brakes (E over H and water usually doesn't play nice) on a boat trailer. Hydraulic discs work fantastic. (TDE if freshwater, Kodiak if salt)


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

SDsnow said:


> You do NOT want to tow 8500lbs with a half ton. Go 3/4. (I tow two boat that are 3500lbs and 9000lbs. Alot.)
> 
> Also its normal to have surge brakes (E over H and water usually doesn't play nice) on a boat trailer. Hydraulic discs work fantastic. (TDE if freshwater, Kodiak if salt)


I never thought about the water...

But if she has hydraulic brakes she will need to a) run it off the tow vehicle's system or b) have a self contained system for the brakes on the trailer... too bad air isn't an option so much easier.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Definitely go with a 3/4 ton truck with a 8500 lbs. boat/trailer. There are 1/2 ton's that have tow ratings above 8500 lbs. but a 3/4 ton will just do it better. Specially if you're going to be towing regularly. Everything's built heavier on 3/4 ton trucks, drivetrain components, brakes, cooling system, ect. 

NYH1.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm 99.9% sure we'd go 3/4, the 1/2 ton only came into mind because of some of the newer stuff that allegedly can do it but it still scares me. I guess I really shouldn't consider my amount of plowing as beating up the new truck should we decide to just keep the new one for everything. It's not like I'll ever do commercial and if anything we'd have LESS plowing to do, not more. Test drove a lightly used GMC 3/4 not that long ago with the full double cab and a 6' bed (which I'm still getting adjusted to, looks short to me but that's because dad always had 8' but only a single cab) and that thing was like luxury on the inside. I couldn't believe how far interiors have come.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

watson524 said:


> I'm 99.9% sure we'd go 3/4, the 1/2 ton only came into mind because of some of the newer stuff that allegedly can do it but it still scares me. I guess I really shouldn't consider my amount of plowing as beating up the new truck should we decide to just keep the new one for everything. It's not like I'll ever do commercial and if anything we'd have LESS plowing to do, not more. Test drove a lightly used GMC 3/4 not that long ago with the full double cab and a 6' bed (which I'm still getting adjusted to, looks short to me but that's because dad always had 8' but only a single cab) and that thing was like luxury on the inside. I couldn't believe how far interiors have come.


So, I have question what is your definition of lightly used?


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

It was a 2016 with about 20k miles on it but kept in great shape. Dealer had it from a trade in. Owner downsized. Older guy that didn't need that much truck anymore


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

GMC's are really good trucks. If I were you, I'd try to find a truck with factory tow and plow packages. However, in your situation the tow package would be more important. Tow and plow packages share some components like HD charging, HD cooling ect. A lot of guys plow without having the plow pkg.

NYH1.


----------



## watson524 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good to know, thanks for the tip! Dad always had Dodge's but I'm not so thrilled with the look of their front ends these days. Like the aluminum body on the Ford since we're in the Northeast but really the GMCs and Chevy's have a good "look" to me.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think brand is as important as getting a truck with the right equipment you're gonna need. All three brands are making good trucks these days. 

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I hate to say this but HD isn’t really all that heavy duty. It is more of a marketing ploy. And you are buying used so most likely you won’t find an exact match in everything you want. So, just add the parts you want that it doesn’t have. Most likely just heavier leaf springs front and rear and maybe a bigger transmission cooler if automatic.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

ConnorExum said:


> I hate to say this but HD isn't really all that heavy duty. It is more of a marketing ploy. And you are buying used so most likely you won't find an exact match in everything you want. So, just add the parts you want that it doesn't have. Most likely just heavier leaf springs front and rear and maybe a bigger transmission cooler if automatic.


3/4 and 1 ton's are heavy duty compared to half tons.

Half ton's come with small light duty 8" front and 8.5'/9ish" rear ends. Some bigger, some smaller, but in this range.

3/4 and 1 tons come with Dana 60/AAM 9.25" front ends, Dana 70, 80/AAM 10.5", 11.5" rear ends. Stronger trans. and t-cases too. These are the components that matter for plowing and towing.

If she (or anyone) can find a truck that at least has the factory tow package it's going to have the HD charging and cooling systems.

Yes you can plow with a half ton. I did it. I also blew the front diff plowing in said half ton.

NYH1.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> 3/4 and 1 ton's are heavy duty compared to half tons.
> 
> Half ton's come with small light duty 8" front and 8.5'/9ish" rear ends. Some bigger, some smaller, but in this range.
> 
> ...


I didn't say that a 1/2 ton had the same components as 3/4 or 1 ton pickup. I was talking about the idea of heavy duty ratings on all of them is more about marketing than reality. I know this because I worked in the automotive industry for awhile, my middle brother still does and my cousins do as well.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

ConnorExum said:


> I didn't say that a 1/2 ton had the same components as 3/4 or 1 ton pickup. I was talking about the idea of heavy duty ratings on all of them is more about marketing than reality. I know this because I worked in the automotive industry for awhile, my middle brother still does and my cousins do as well.


I don't get your logic, but If you say so.

NYH1.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> I don't get your logic, but If you say so.
> 
> NYH1.


Well, what I am saying is this they call Trucks the HD package or the Superduty package and the differences between that and the 3/4ton regular duty isn't always all that much.


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

For my 3 cents I have a 1/4 mile drive from hell. I plow with a 02 3/4 ton duramax with a fisher 8' plow. I have a Kubota L3800 that I put a 5' snow blower on it. Changing from the back hoe to the blower is easy. The truck is great, heated cab is all that. That being said I have had the truck stuck in our driveway when the snow is deep. The rear blower is great as well, I added some lights on the back for night and running it backwards is easy. I got the blower a few years ago when we had a bad winter and I couldn't put the snow any higher than the loader so it was backed up in our parking area. 
If your dads old truck does the job I'd keep it as a lot plow truck, why put wear on any newer truck you might get.


----------

